# HAHA Soapmaking is "weird"



## jcandleattic (Aug 30, 2018)

I have a coworker that I share a birthday with, and because of that we have actually become friends of a sort. He's kind of like my mentor here where I work, especially because I am so out of my element, and he helps me understand why I'm even here. LOL 

Well yesterday, I guess for the first time in over the year I've worked here, he found out I make soap. 
I have never, in my life, ever had a reaction like his. I think if I cared at all what other people thought, I _might _be a little hurt. (trust me, I'm not at all even a little bit, I laughed at him because it was so funny) 

Anyway, he got this look on his face like he was confused out of his mind and stated "What? are you serious? In a million years I never would have thought that. You make soap? That is just the weirdest thing I've ever heard of anybody doing. Really? You make _SOAP_?" He then said he never would have taken me for a "hippy" LMAO

So my question- have you ever been called a hippy because of making soap? (I know I've described myself as such- that and bohemian, but as a compliment, not ever in a derogatory way! Which I don't think he meant it derogatory, just that he seriously didn't know people made soap! -I find that WEIRD! LOL)


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 30, 2018)

That's funny.  I've not been called a hippy but had them state "Like my grandma made?"   I can't figure out why people are so shocked.  I work in a large hospital and some of them know I make soap but when other's find out they have a really surprised look on their faces.  I'm sure he didn't mean it as a insult or anything.   I laugh and some of the comments/looks sometimes.


----------



## Dean (Aug 30, 2018)

Haven't been called that and am not a hippy although I like them.  I grew up in OR and NorCal that had hippy vibes.  I really miss it.  I live in LA now.  The places that had hippy culture have gentrified.

My brother laughed at me when I told him that I was making soap.  He said something like "What's next...basket weaving?"  }:-[    He was willing to try it though.  Haven't given any away yet because I have yet to reach soaping Nirvana perfection.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 30, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> I'm sure he didn't mean it as a insult or anything.


No, no he didn't. He had a smile on his face when he said, and I think he meant it as an endearment, rather than anything else. He's funny. I really like him. 



Dean said:


> I grew up in OR and NorCal that had hippy vibes.


I live not too far from Boulder Colorado. Seriously, there are places you can go there, it feels like you are stepping into a '70's peace, love, and happiness documentary!! LOL


----------



## earlene (Aug 30, 2018)

Thank you for the laugh!  Loud guffaw, in fact.  I would have laughed as well had anyone said that to me.

No, no one has called be a hippie because I make soap.  But I've dressed like a hippie at least half my life and actually was a hippie, including being a deadhead, so no one I know who really knows me would think to say, 'I never thought you'd do such a hippie-like thing', even if they did associate soap making with being a hippie-thing-to-do.

Really, I think of making soap as more of a traditional type thing, maybe even a survivalist type thing, although by adding all the fancy swirls and so forth to it, I would say some of us have moved beyond what some might view as traditionalist and  survivalist cultures.  But I don't think I could be called a traditionalist, and certainly not a survivalist.  But, yeah, I could be called a hippie, but not because I make soap.  Back then the only thing I made was clothes (tie-die and not), macrame, beads, food, you know, stuff like that.  Never even thought of making soap until I was in my middle ages.


----------



## OldHippie (Aug 30, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> So my question- have you ever been called a hippy because of making soap?


Probably...


----------



## dndlyon (Aug 30, 2018)

I guess it's better to hear, "You make soap?" than "Really...you should use some soap!" 

Most recently I heard - "you can make soap?" as in "I had no idea that someone could do that. I thought it was some big factory thing."

Another recent one - "this isn't soap" I guess they were expecting something more like a commercial bar of soap.


----------



## amd (Aug 30, 2018)

I met some people at a show this summer who had no idea you could make soap. They started looking at my soaps and they went bezerk over the fact that they were made with beer, or coconut milk, or pumpkin puree or whatever. It was rather entertaining and livened up an otherwise boring day. I have never been called a hippy, but I've proudly claimed weird my whole life.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 30, 2018)

earlene said:


> Thank you for the laugh! Loud guffaw, in fact. I would have laughed as well had anyone said that to me.


It was quite amusing. 



dndlyon said:


> Most recently I heard - "you can make soap?" as in "I had no idea that someone could do that. I thought it was some big factory thing."





amd said:


> I met some people at a show this summer who had no idea you could make soap.


I really think this is where he was coming from. I think he had no clue at all that it could be handmade. 



earlene said:


> But I've dressed like a hippie at least half my life and actually was a hippie, including being a deadhead,


A little background also - 
On my off hours I dress down, and wear comfortable clothes, especially when making soap. 

I think one of the main reasons he was so taken aback, I work in a very professional setting. I wear 3 piece suits (not sure how you say that for a female, but I do the whole professional dress-up bit) and nobody here has ever really seen me in my "Off hours" mode except my one coworker I trained with for 2 months in Guernsey, and the few that were with me when I went to Switzerland. Otherwise they see a professional woman in pencil skirts, business suits, pant suits, etc., They don't see the laid back comfortable me. (even though they get a sense of that through my sense of humor)


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 30, 2018)

Ok the only reason I even know where Guernsey is, is because I JUST watched a movie that was set there.  too funny.

I think it is a Guy thing really.  Some just have no idea where soap comes from, or many other things for that matter.


My Brother can never make fun of my soap making... he took Loom Weaving in College !


----------



## Dennis (Aug 30, 2018)

Soap making went from grandma to back to the earth hippy to Fight Club to survivalist to general acceptance.  I've never seen so many people selling soap.  Kinda like the home brewers who used to be scarce.  Then there were many, then someone got the idea of selling instead of just drinking.  Now they're everywhere and the big boys have had to buy in to keep market share.  Good luck.
I think your professional appearance is what threw him.  He probably thinks of someone who makes soap with a flower in their hair, long denim dress, sandals and a leather headband embossed with peace signs.
  In my much earlier life I learned to never be surprised at outward appearance as it often hid the real person inside.  Sometimes ok, sometimes not.
I've not been called a hippy but grew up with quite a few sho nuff ones and I have tried basket weaving and like it.
The 60s were a strange time.


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 30, 2018)

Dennis said:


> Soap making went from grandma to back to the earth hippy to Fight Club to survivalist to general acceptance.  I've never seen so many people selling soap.  Kinda like the home brewers who used to be scarce.  Then there were many, then someone got the idea of selling instead of just drinking.  Now they're everywhere and the big boys have had to buy in to keep market share.  Good luck.
> I think your professional appearance is what threw him.  He probably thinks of someone who makes soap with a flower in their hair, long denim dress, sandals and a leather headband embossed with peace signs.
> In my much earlier life I learned to never be surprised at outward appearance as it often hid the real person inside.  Sometimes ok, sometimes not.
> I've not been called a hippy but grew up with quite a few sho nuff ones and I have tried basket weaving and like it.
> The 60s were a strange time.


I cant count on two hands and a foot the number of times someone has said "Oh like fight club?" My answer is usually, yeah except for the human fat and multiple personalities.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Aug 31, 2018)

msunnerstood said:


> I cant count on two hands and a foot the number of times someone has said "Oh like fight club?" My answer is usually, yeah except for the human fat and multiple personalities.



Ha! I dont know, I would put kind of a psico look if someone said that to me.


----------



## maya (Aug 31, 2018)

Your coworker should meet some actual weirdos.


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 11, 2018)

maya said:


> Your coworker should meet some actual weirdos.


LOL Right? 


msunnerstood said:


> I cant count on two hands and a foot the number of times someone has said "Oh like fight club?" My answer is usually, yeah except for the human fat and multiple personalities.


UGH I know! I've never seen the movie, but know the premise (can't stand Brad Pitt's acting - he's a horrible actor) 
Usually I just tell them, no not like fight club, however it can be done. Seriously, it can, but who would? Bleh


----------



## dndlyon (Sep 11, 2018)

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> Ha! I dont know, I would put kind of a psico look if someone said that to me.


Lol! I thought the fight club reference was just my weird friends! Glad to know I'm not alone!


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 12, 2018)

I get the Fight Club thing even from women - and people always think they're being hilariously funny when say it!  It still shocks me when it pops up and I can't keep a civil expression on my face any more.


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 12, 2018)

lenarenee said:


> I get the Fight Club thing even from women - and people always think they're being hilariously funny when say it!  It still shocks me when it pops up and I can't keep a civil expression on my face any more.


LOL It stopped shocking me about the 5th time I heard it after the movie came out. And YES, they always chuckle and think they are hilarious when they bring it up. 
Like I said, I very seriously inform them, that yes, soap CAN be made that way and that seems to sober them up pretty quickly. LOL (Then they are the shocked ones!)


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 14, 2018)

Oooh...I'm picturing myself in that scenario...and immediately offering them a free sample of my "special recipe" as I pull a sample bar from my purse!!    Ack. The world is filled with non soapers so whatcha gonna do?


----------



## SmilingSunSoaps (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm a guy and I make soap, and I really love making it.  Some people I know say "I thought only girls make soap".  I'm glad I can help expand their thinking.


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 14, 2018)

SmilingSunSoaps said:


> I'm a guy and I make soap, and I really love making it.  Some people I know say "I thought only girls make soap".  I'm glad I can help expand their thinking.



Hi and welcome! You're not the only guy.  Look for Vibrant Soap on YouTube, and you'll see the guys here on the forum too!


----------



## Arimara (Sep 16, 2018)

Nah, I've been called weird but not a hippy.


----------



## kath4553 (Sep 16, 2018)

I had my nephews look at me like I was an old fart, so the next time I masterbatched some lye I took some selfies and now they call me "Breaking Soap"


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 17, 2018)

kath4553 said:


> I had my nephews look at me like I was an old fart, so the next time I masterbatched some lye I took some selfies and now they call me "Breaking Soap"



As long as you aren't making "Raspberry Slushy" soap... LOL I know it's gross, morbid and graphic, but that was probably (for me, not in reality) one of the funniest scenes in Breaking Bad. 
That and when they are fighting in the bathroom kicking each others' legs. haha


----------



## amd (Sep 17, 2018)

lenarenee said:


> Hi and welcome! You're not the only guy.  Look for Vibrant Soap on YouTube, and you'll see the guys here on the forum too!



Look up the soap guy on YouTube. I think he's a hoot (maybe it's his southern accent) and really enjoy watching him.


----------



## Habibah (Sep 17, 2018)

I live in the rural south and apparently grandma made soap and used it without curing. So I often get "I don't use that's homemade stuff. Burns like ____-.


----------



## Dean (Sep 17, 2018)

SmilingSunSoaps said:


> I'm a guy and I make soap, and I really love making it.  Some people I know say "I thought only girls make soap".  I'm glad I can help expand their thinking.



I wonder if there is difference in soap made by men and women.  I noticed  soap made by women often looks edible or themed on something edible, like cupcakes.


----------



## amd (Sep 17, 2018)

Guys get mad at me when I tell them I don't sell fudge... The struggle is real, I have to watch that I get a good balance in my soap stock, otherwise I end up with all my soaps smelling like food.


----------



## Dean (Sep 17, 2018)

amd said:


> Guys get mad at me when I tell them I don't sell fudge... The struggle is real, I have to watch that I get a good balance in my soap stock, otherwise I end up with all my soaps smelling like food.



Ha!

Do you think women would buy artisanal soap if it wasn't "fancy" looking and smelling...just a great bar of soap that looked and smelled pleasant?


----------



## amd (Sep 17, 2018)

Yesssss... kind of. Definitely good smelling would be a must. It seems like my "fragrance-free" customers are getting fewer and fewer. Even some customers that were loyally buying unscented will now only buy scented soaps, now that they have found scents that they like. They bought the unscented because it was good soap. Quite honestly, I could stop coloring and swirling my soaps and 98% of my customers wouldn't care because it's good soap and smells good. Soap is my artistic outlet, so I wouldn't be happy. I do colors and designs to make ME happy. There is a somewhat local soaper (next state over) that does scented uncolored soaps: S&J Majestic Soap I found them last summer and bought some of their soap (still haven't used it, I'm a hoarder, but it has aged very well). This summer they were at another festival where I was a soap lurker, checking out other soap vendors. Of the three vendors there, two were dead (they both had HP EO soaps), but S&J I couldn't even get to their booth there was such a crowd. So yes, you can make a good soap that isn't fancy looking and women will still buy it, but don't skimp on the fancy smell


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 17, 2018)

My fragrance free customers are slim these days. Most have converted to nicely scented soap.  I even made fragrance free pretty ones and they are my slowest sellers.  My customers love the colors and fragrances.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 17, 2018)

I took a suitcase full of soap to a family reunion a few years back.  My cousins leaped at the chance to have some free soap and every one of them put each bar to their noses before making their selections.  Only one took the unscented.


----------



## Dean (Sep 17, 2018)

Dennis said:


> I took a suitcase full of soap to a family reunion a few years back.  My cousins leaped at the chance to have some free soap and every one of them put each bar to their noses before making their selections.  Only one took the unscented.



I thought if I ever made a bar worth selling that I'd do an unscented version.  Now I don't think so since they are surprisingly unpopular.  Anyway me selling is just a trip to Fantasy Island.


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 17, 2018)

The fancier the soap, the less likely I'll buy it. For example: no high tops, no botanicals that I have to pick off,  no cinnamon stick or dried fruit sticking out, no cupcakes (except maybe as a gift), no weird shapes...picky, picky, picky.  Ingredients first, smell 2nd, no ugly colors. I also won't buy from someone who makes medical claims.  But I love a plain jane bar - especially one that's a very different recipe than mine.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 17, 2018)

lenarenee said:


> The fancier the soap, the less likely I'll buy it. For example: no high tops, no botanicals that I have to pick off,  no cinnamon stick or dried fruit sticking out, no cupcakes (except maybe as a gift), no weird shapes...picky, picky, picky.  Ingredients first, smell 2nd, no ugly colors. I also won't buy from someone who makes medical claims.  But I love a plain jane bar - especially one that's a very different recipe than mine.



Me either. I do make cupcakes for one show though. Customers look for them.  I don’t get high tops or stuff on top.  Mine are all the same size. I do like playing with colors though.


----------



## Dahila (Sep 17, 2018)

I usually get this ;   YOu made all that soaps!!!! in general my customers are very kind and polite,  even if they do not buy anything they always come to chat for a while, it feels very well.  Especially that I have a kind of heavy accent  It seems not to bother anyone though 
my kids were saying that I am weird but right now they do not buy any soap, they use only homemade soaps


----------



## Dean (Sep 17, 2018)

Don’t get me wrong,  I appreciate the artistry of the “fancies” but I can only imagine what would happen if I showered with cupcake soap at the gym.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Sep 17, 2018)

lenarenee said:


> The fancier the soap, the less likely I'll buy it. For example: no high tops, no botanicals that I have to pick off,  no cinnamon stick or dried fruit sticking out, no cupcakes (except maybe as a gift), no weird shapes...picky, picky, picky.  Ingredients first, smell 2nd, no ugly colors. I also won't buy from someone who makes medical claims.  But I love a plain jane bar - especially one that's a very different recipe than mine.



Dried fruit?! Who had that idea? I can unserstand making embeds that look like fruit, they are soap, they’ll get used. But why oh why would i want a piece of dried fruit on my soap? I just... no.


----------



## Arimara (Sep 17, 2018)

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> Dried fruit?! Who had that idea? I can unserstand making embeds that look like fruit, they are soap, they’ll get used. But why oh why would i want a piece of dried fruit on my soap? I just... no.


Dried fruit is new on me too but I am going to hope that was a bit of a joke.


----------



## Dean (Sep 17, 2018)

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> Dried fruit?! Who had that idea? I can unserstand making embeds that look like fruit, they are soap, they’ll get used. But why oh why would i want a piece of dried fruit on my soap? I just... no.



My soap teacher said “don’t put anything in soap that can get stuck in someone’s crevice.”


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Sep 17, 2018)

Arimara said:


> Dried fruit is new on me too but I am going to hope that was a bit of a joke.



Nop. I just saw yesterday a video by royalty soaps and she stuck slices of dried orange on her soap


----------



## Arimara (Sep 17, 2018)

Everyday is a new learning experience...


----------



## Dean (Sep 17, 2018)

Arimara said:


> Everyday is a new learning experience...


...especially with dried fruit in one’s crevice.


----------



## Arimara (Sep 17, 2018)

Dean said:


> ...especially with dried fruit in one’s crevice.


Yep. I like Grandma's fruitcake but I don't want to be one. That soap is a no. Why would you want dried fruit in your soap anyway?


----------



## Misschief (Sep 17, 2018)

Dean said:


> Ha!
> 
> Do you think women would buy artisanal soap if it wasn't "fancy" looking and smelling...just a great bar of soap that looked and smelled pleasant?


Absolutely. Yesterday, my best selling soap was Goat's Milk with Lavender. No added colour, just plain jane soap.


----------



## Dean (Sep 17, 2018)

Misschief said:


> Absolutely. Yesterday, my best selling soap was Goat's Milk with Lavender. No added colour, just plain jane soap.



Plain Jane’s Soapery sounds like a great business name.


----------



## Misschief (Sep 17, 2018)

Dean said:


> Plain Jane’s Soapery sounds like a great business name.


It does. Thing is, that's one of my more "sedate" soaps. I love colour and playing with colour. The most common comment I've been getting is "That looks edible!" and "You're a true artist". I tend to disagree but... I do have fun and, honestly, I don't have a lot of "plain jane" soaps.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 18, 2018)

Dean said:


> Plain Jane’s Soapery sounds like a great business name.



My plain jane soapery would be Simply Simple Soap.
Scents ok (especially my new DB!)  but find plain no frills to be my fave.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 18, 2018)

I like playing with colors, even though I am short of time these days, but I cannot sell fancy soaps. Like Shunt mine are all the same size no fancy tops, no piping etc. They just do not sell for me. Dried Fruit... OUCHIE


----------



## Dahila (Sep 18, 2018)

I do not make fancy soaps, mine are simple with some nice swirls that all,  I would not buy fancy soaps cause it may be difficult to use.  Cupcake; bb and bubble frosting , those I make  simple soaps are selling much better than my swilled once ,  People buy rather due the scent they like not how they look.  At least this is my experience


----------



## amd (Sep 18, 2018)

Dean said:


> Don’t get me wrong,  I appreciate the artistry of the “fancies” but I can only imagine what would happen if I showered with cupcake soap at the gym.



I would like to take a moment to enjoy this comment. Thank you for the laugh this morning! I had an image of my husband trying to use a cupcake soap... LOL. It was a good chuckle.

I treat soap like functional art - I want people to use it so I can make more beautiful soap.


----------



## Dean (Sep 18, 2018)

I wonder if advance soapers ever max out their creativity in soaping and progress to another medium to continue their artistic development.


----------



## msunnerstood (Sep 18, 2018)

I make both varieties because I have customers who like both varieties. I have high topped fancy soaps and I have plain colored  Standard shaped soap.


----------



## Misschief (Sep 18, 2018)

Dean said:


> I wonder if advance soapers ever max out their creativity in soaping and progress to another medium to contnue their artistic development.


For me, it's the other way around. I'm a long-time crafter. I've done cross stitch & petit point, rubber stamping, knitting, baking... and a lot of other things. Soapmaking is an amazingly creative outlet and it feels like a natural progression.


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 18, 2018)

I can't give a plain unscented soap away to save anything. I've tried. I've even try making at least 1 loaf of uncolored unscented batch a year, and I might sell 1 or 2 and then the rest just sit there are season, and so if they are still in good shape rewrap and try the next year. Same thing Maybe 1 or 2 if I'm lucky. I stopped making plain unscented soaps 3 years ago, and out of the last 11 bar batch I still have 7 and that was after giving 2 away! In my area, for my target market they just do not sell.


----------



## Steve85569 (Sep 18, 2018)

Been called a hillbilly for making soap but not a hippy (yet).
I've been told that "my gramma used to make soap and I couldn't stand it"... then they come back for more whenever they run low.

Then again I really don't mind being called a hillbilly. We is a leetle independent round these parts.


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 19, 2018)

Dean said:


> Don’t get me wrong,  I appreciate the artistry of the “fancies” but I can only imagine what would happen if I showered with cupcake soap at the gym.



Oh come one!  You gotta try it at least once and then report back to us!! And make sure there's piped flowers and some kind of non soap thing sticking out of it....and lots of pink and purple colors.  Offer one to the guy next to you...and....just let us know how that goes.  

(No criticism, disrespect or anything negative meant toward those who make or buy or love the fancy soap.  I love to watch their videos and ooh and aww over them. I just do not have the patience to plan and make them.  I mean - make a batch of batter for the mold - then run to make another batch for the frosting, and have some embeds all ready to pop in???  Not happening in my world!  Although - I'm considering making some Christmas tree cupcakes. Wonder if I have any piping skills left from Home Ec class 80's style?)


----------



## Dean (Sep 19, 2018)

lenarenee said:


> Oh come one!  You gotta try it at least once and then report back to us!! And make sure there's piped flowers and some kind of non soap thing sticking out of it....and lots of pink and purple colors.  Offer one to the guy next to you...and....just let us know how that goes.



NO NO NO!  I’m already testing the boundaries of masculinity with my sissy soaping hobby and orange blossom scented products.  If I don’t draw the line at cupcakes, I’ll end up wearing a tutu and driving a Mary Kay pink Cadillac.  A man has his pride for God sakes!


----------



## MKLonestar (Sep 19, 2018)

Dean said:


> I thought if I ever made a bar worth selling that I'd do an unscented version. Now I don't think so since they are surprisingly unpopular. Anyway me selling is just a trip to Fantasy Island.



I was going to make some unscented as well, but I guess I won't do that. My husband loves my scented soaps, as do my friends. I keep thinking that I will get my website up and going (I bought a URL a year ago) and make YouTube videos, so I can start selling, but it's feeling more like a dream trip to Fantasy Island more and more.


----------



## Lye-h20-oil (Nov 26, 2018)

I've not been making soap for long but so far it has been an awkward experience telling people that I'm making soap. I get the blank stare as a previous poster stated and the exasperated comments on having to wait 4 weeks to use it....like I'm not washing for 4 weeks at a time lol! Sooo I've decided to keep it to myself for now


----------

